

Feds Move Faster Than Defense Distributed. First BitCoin Money Laundering Case? - steve19
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2013/04/01/feds-move-faster-defense-distributed-bitcoin-money-laundering-case/

======
rdl
This is why I fucking hate April Fool's. It's entirely possible this is an
April Fool's prank (especially given the hour). But, it's also entirely
possible this is a stupid USDOJ action.

I mean, in Iraq, you don't say "suicidal whacko religious fundamentalist blows
himself and others up -- oh, April Fool's!" because that happens frequently.
You don't in DC say "politician accepts money from lobbyist to influence
regulations -- April Fool's!". On the Internet, there's no humor in "USDOJ
takes stupid and unconstitutional legal action against something it doesn't
understand".

(It's still on the same servers as before, so unless they somehow got the
server operator to cooperate, it's a prank. USDOJ usually uses their own DNS
servers and redirects at DNS level when they seize a site.
[http://viewdns.info/research/inside-the-dojs-domain-name-
gra...](http://viewdns.info/research/inside-the-dojs-domain-name-graveyards/))

~~~
mattsfrey
Truly a sign of how sad the state of affairs is when such a story seems
credible, even on April Fool's day.

